# Allen compound expert



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

i just received allen compound 29" 50/60# compound serial 74081910l 

pat 7306-10

i am hoping some one knows when this was build. Please pm if have any 

infromation. Thanks


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

The serial number says it all. The first six numbers (740819) stands for the year first,1974, then the month 08, August, and the day is last, 19th. Dan


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Thank You Dan, Greatly appreciate it. Skip


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thinking of moving this from collection any interest, please PM for questions or Pics. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Pm's answered. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ttt


----------

